# Cash for Gift Cards



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Has anyone used this website, apparently you can trade, or sell unwanted gift cards?

https://www.cardswap.ca/index.php


----------



## Dana (Nov 17, 2009)

I have never used it but I have been to their website a few times. I thought it could be worthwhile if there are cards for stores I frequent, but I am not impressed with the selection. Maybe now that they were mentioned in the Globe & Mail there will be more users and therefore, more selection. A 20% discount off the face value of the card seems to be the norm.


----------



## Y&T2010 (Dec 29, 2009)

Cardswap and Plastic Jungle (plastic jungle my have a bit more selection) are both great places to "sell" your junky gift card. If you're interested in buying, they don't really have a great selection, and the dollar amounts of the gift cards are a bit 'off' or can be a bit high e.g. $263 vs a $50 gift card.

I have a post about it here if you're interested in checking it out


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Looking at the date of my original post, apparently I have procrastinated on this.

But I did join Cardswap today, as I have a few cards to recirculate to someone who will be more likely to use them.

Upon reading the website, it does appear to be fairly straightforward, and they give you 90% per face value on the card. Assuming it is a mojor retailer.

I am planning on selling 2 cards initially as they are with the same retailer.

Will update you all on the process.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Ok so on Monday, I printed the postage paid address from the CardSwap site, taped it to the envelope and mailed off a $25 gift card, with a printout of my reference number, address and email.

Hopefully in a day or so, I should get a confirmaiton email that they received it.....then hopefully a cheque.

You type your card # online and it will tell you ahead of time, depending upon the retailer, what amount the cheque will be in.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Received my email confirmation on Friday that CardSwap has issued a cheque to me in the mail.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow that's pretty good. Usually I just sell or trade our unwanted gift cards off the BST section of RFD. This has worked out well so far. +


And BOO to bad gift cards.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry I didnt post sooner, but it did end up taking 9 business days for the cheque to arrive, vs the 7 business days they post on their website.

But the cheque did come with a coupon card that offered a $10 bonus if I were to redeem another $100 in gift card face value in the next month and a half. Which (depending upon the retailer redemtion rate they offer) would pretty much get you $100 back for redeeming $100 in gift cards not a bad offer. Too bad I have no more unwanted gift cards.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Interesting thread!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...ed-gift-cards-collecting-dust/article2172894/


----------



## Financial Highway (Apr 3, 2009)

They have emailed me several times in the past for some coverage...but I kinda ignored them...and this week I see them on Dragons' Den getting a $500K deal!


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Is your question in response to an episode of Dragons Den? I've used them a few times in the past to get ride of gift cards that we've held onto for so long it's clear we're not going to use them.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Just saw the episode tonight on a Dragons Den re run.

I am out of gift cards by now....


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

But probably won't be soon.....


----------



## Daenerys Targaryen (May 11, 2012)

I used cardswap.com, it was fine, I got a cheque in the mail. I would use them again if I had another unwanted gift card


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Nothing to add to the thread... just wanted to post something beside the "Mother of Dragons". :biggrin:


----------



## Daenerys Targaryen (May 11, 2012)

Thank you Jon Snow, if it means anything, you are my favourite male in the ASOIAF series, I am hoping that in book 6 or 7 you and Daenerys Targaryen will meet


----------



## realist (Apr 8, 2011)

They seem to have moved to a points/rewards system now rather than an actual discounted price. That makes me far less likely to use them in future. I expect it is a more profitable model per transaction but I wonder if it costs them some of the casual business.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I was just on the site, they have both a cash and points system in place. In a way it isn't too bad, as you get points for buying cards too (as well as cash or points for selling), which can potentially save you a few future dollars, if you redeem the points for more cards.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

We loath gift cards. Prepaid mastercard gift card are a bit more tolerable, but what is the hang up we all have with gifting cash??


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

I just buy/sell on kijiji. I sometimes buy on ebay, but they get quite pricey.
Locally, you can usually buy for anywhere from 60-90 cents on the dollar. Obviously, you have to meet in person at the store and get the value confirmed. I've bought at LEAST $6K worth of home depot gift cards off kijiji and ebay.


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Um.. I have heard of a scam with respect to gift cards - apparently, if you use a bad credit card or bad cheque to buy stuff, then return it for a gift card (like Home Depot does), it can take a couple of days for Home Depot to figure it out.

If, in the meantiime, you have sold it to some unsuspecting person, Home Depot may cancel the card before said person uses it.

Word to the wise. Not to spoil your fun.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

wendi1 said:


> Um.. I have heard of a scam with respect to gift cards - apparently, if you use a bad credit card or bad cheque to buy stuff, then return it for a gift card (like Home Depot does), it can take a couple of days for Home Depot to figure it out.
> 
> If, in the meantiime, you have sold it to some unsuspecting person, Home Depot may cancel the card before said person uses it.
> 
> Word to the wise. Not to spoil your fun.


I think that's extremely rare. Far more likely is unscrupulous contractors who buy parts for a job, don't use them all and then return the unused items for a gift card, rather than a refund. Sell the gift card for cash. Then they can claim the full value of the parts purchased on taxes thereby lowering taxes paid.
I've been approached a couple times in the parking lot of home depot while loading up a big purchase by some pretty greasy looking contractors asking to buy my receipt off me. I never asked how much they would pay.
The first method would make you an unwitting participant in tax fraud. The second would be a willing participant.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

I've found the easiest way to buy them is on craigslist or kijiji. No commissions and usually better deals than on the gift card sites


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

Definitely Kijiji is far better to buy as most sellers are eager to get them off their hands fast and always room for negotiation.


----------



## WillyA (Apr 14, 2011)

This site makes more sense if you have unwanted gift cards to sell as opposed to buying (which could also work) I just won some gift cards off a charitable lottery and I am going to sell them to these guys once they arrive


----------

